# [ANT] Invalid signature file digest for Manifest main attributes



## Natac (13. Dez 2013)

Habe gerade versucht ein Ant-Skript mal wieder laufen zu lassen. Leider mit folgendem Fehler, mit dem ich überhaupt nichts anfangen kann:



```
[javac] error: Exception thrown while constructing Processor object: Invalid signature file digest for Manifest main attributes
```

Weiß jemand vielleicht, was mir dieser Fehler sagen möchte!? Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal, von welchem Manifest er hier redet!? ;-(


----------



## Natac (13. Dez 2013)

Okay, nach mehrfachem probieren, Lösung gefunden:

Ich hatte im Classpath einige jars angegeben, die .RSA und .SF-Dateien im META-INF-Ordner hatten. Diese habe ich einfach rausgelöscht und schon gehts. 

Warum das jetzt zum Fehler geführt hat und ob das löschen dieser Dateien eine gute Lösung ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. 

Falls jemand was darüber weiß, kann er ja gerne ein Kommentar hier lassen =).


----------

